# 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2009)

*3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Oktober 2009)

*3D Mark 06 Advanced*

Ihr seid ja lustig, und wieso sollte ich mir 2x die gleiche Zeitschrift kaufen, nur weil da ne 2. DVD drin ist??

Ich bin zwar ein "Fan" von euch, aber ich habe die Zeitschrift durch mein Abo schon, das wäre ja jetzt Geldverschwendung. Nur der 3DMarkVantage interessiert mich. Is das nich n bissl unfair? Ich finde Abonementen sollten die DVD so bekommen.. 4€ für ne DVD finde ich zu teuer..


----------



## Snake7 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/*

bekam 06 für 3 € und vantage bie der graka XD


----------



## animus91 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/*

hätte man die abonenten nicht entscheiden lassen können, welche ausgabe sie wollen, jetzt ist ja zu spät und kaum einer wird eine 2. identische Zeitschrift haben wollen.


----------



## Commader-Vimes (13. Oktober 2009)

*Vantage geht nicht*

Hallo
Ich habe doch tatsächlich noch eine Ausgabe ergattert. 

jetzt wollte ich mir Vantage Basic freischalten lassen , komme aber nicht an der Code-Abfrage (auf der Futuremark Webseite) vorbei - war das Angebot zeitlich begrenzt oder mach ich was falsch? 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall den richtigen Code eingegeben (alle 13 Zahlen) trotzdem bekomme ich immer die Meldung "Incorrect authorization code."

Hilfe!


----------



## tbone1978 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vantage geht nicht*



Commader-Vimes schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe doch tatsächlich noch eine Ausgabe ergattert.
> 
> jetzt wollte ich mir Vantage Basic freischalten lassen , komme aber nicht an der Code-Abfrage (auf der Futuremark Webseite) vorbei - war das Angebot zeitlich begrenzt oder mach ich was falsch?
> ...




Bei mir ist genau das gleiche problem brauche Hilfe


----------



## kmf (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/*



animus91 schrieb:


> hätte man die abonenten nicht entscheiden lassen können, welche ausgabe sie wollen, jetzt ist ja zu spät und kaum einer wird eine 2. identische Zeitschrift haben wollen.


Wie soll das denn funktionieren bei den zig 1.000en Abonnenten?


----------



## olarennt (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar*

Hallo, hab das selbe Problem, war das zeitlich begrenzt?
habs erst jetzt versucht, hatte XP und erst jetzt Win7.


----------



## Marwal (27. Oktober 2009)

*Vantage Basic lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Etwas an der Code Freischaltseite ist faul:

https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_3dmv_pcgameshardware.jsp

Sie enthält Inhalte die nicht über eine sichere HTTPS-Verbindung übermittelt werden..

Nach Eingabe des dreizehnstelligen Heftcodes kommt:

Incorrect authorization code.


wie kann ich den Freischaltcode bekommen?


----------



## jan002 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vantage Basic lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



Marwal schrieb:


> Nach Eingabe des dreizehnstelligen Heftcodes kommt:
> 
> Incorrect authorization code.
> 
> ...



Hab genau das gleiche Problem


----------



## Henner (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3D Mark 06 Advanced und Vantage Basic als Vollversionen - Nur noch wenige Exemplare der PCGH 10/2009 Fan-Edition verfügbar*

Bitte alle Zahlen eingeben, auch die hochgestellte "10". Insgesamt sind es 15 Zahlen.


----------

